# Sticky Situation



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok...so I hate to bring this public...but I am just so frustrated I need some outside opinions.

In the shipment from the UK I asked for, and paid for, 2 aby does and 1 buck. I confirmed this multiple times with Laigaie who organized (and to whom I am extremely grateful!). I have my pm records to prove this. Someone else is claiming they asked for a buck and doe, but it is Laigaie's pm records (I've seen the screenshot) that she confirmed bucks only. I was not at the airport, and the other person who got aby took a buck and a doe, and left me with 2 bucks a doe. Now I want my doe....and the person who has her is saying she'd asked for a buck and doe all along, claiming she'd confirmed with Laigaie multiple times she'd asked for a buck and doe, and says she probably didn't read the pm that confirmed 2 bucks... So now she wants to keep my doe, says its all Laigaie's mistake and said I could trade her back the buck AFTER she has a litter there... I offered to give her some offspring (no charge or anything) when she has them here, assuming I can get her before she has a litter. I have NO use for the 2nd buck...he is just sitting here taking up space...I am not outcrossing at all for at least a generation or 2, so he is completely useless to me (the other one has better rosettes)....I made no mistake at all, I just want my doe. I'm being told I'm being selfish for wanting her, that she's not mine, and that I should just deal with it. I am really ticked off and upset and I just really want my doe!  I asked for a trio because that is what I am comfortable establishing them with...

Am I being selfish??....

(btw I am not placing ANY blame on Laigaie...whom again I am very grateful towards!!!)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm terribly sorry that this has gone public. I'm really not sure at all what I can do to help anymore. If people aren't reading messages that specifically request confirmation, that's hardly anybody's fault but their own. You're not being selfish for wanting what you paid for! I feel just awful that the right mice didn't make it to you.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It's not your fault, and I'm sorry I've had to go through you at all to try to work this out...I am just so upset


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You are not being selfish. That is outright theft. And frankly it was not the only attempt at theft I saw that night, just the only one that was gotten away with.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The person in question has done this to at least six other mouse breeders from all over the US (I've given you their names in private). It's unfortunate, but not unexpected.

This is why the best breeders in the US are so guarded with their mice and some have such strict adoption policies.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Jack Garcia said:


> The person in question has done this to at least six other mouse breeders from all over the US (I've given you their names in private). It's unfortunate, but not unexpected.
> 
> This is why the best breeders in the US are so guarded with their mice and some have such strict adoption policies.


I am beginning to not blame you. I certainly would not sell to people that do this sort of thing. I just wish names were more public. I am not going to post it since the original poster did not, clearly on purpose. But I too have been burned by this individual and I wish someone had warned me before hand.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > The person in question has done this to at least six other mouse breeders from all over the US (I've given you their names in private). It's unfortunate, but not unexpected.
> ...


Thank you. In the past few days I have received messages from people telling me they understand now why I'm so guarded, since this person's recent actions. It's actually pretty vindicating. 

Anyone who wants names, contact me through my website (or via facebook) and I'll gladly tell you what has happened, and to whom. I'll do it this way so as not to be accused in any way of mis-using the forums.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I am locking this topic as the open forum is not the place for this kind of discussion. Please keep personal problems between yourselves.


----------

